# Conexiones para persiana motorizada en ventana



## paquechu (Oct 25, 2017)

Hola,
He puesto una persiana motorizada y quiero utilizar un sistema de relé o relés con un esp8266 para controlarla, pero no tengo claro como puedo hacer esto.

El motor tiene cuatro cables:
1. Masa (amarillo)
2. Neutro (Supongo que es el azul)
3. Fase (Supongo que es el marron)
4. Gris

He desmontado los pulsadores que accionan el motor para ver como está conectado y veo que la fase va a los dos pulsadores y el gris solamente a uno de ellos. Es decir la fase que sale del motor pasa por los dos pulsadores,  y sale hacia el tendido eléctrico y el gris que sale del motor va solamente a uno de los dos pulsadores, como se aprecia en las imagenes.

Lo que quiero conseguir es que la persiana funcione tanto con los pulsadores como con el relé a través del esp8266 indistintamente.

No se si esto se puede hacer con un solo relé o hacen falta dos ni como sería la conexión.

¿Seriais tan amables de indicar como se puede hacer esto mediante algun dibujo?

NOTA: Había pensado utilizar los relés que aparecen en las imágenes.

La persiana pesa poco, es de una ventana de mi casa. Lo comento por si influye por las características del motor, del que desconozco marca y modelo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 25, 2017)

​fácil, con la fase al marrón sube y al gris baja


----------



## paquechu (Oct 25, 2017)

Hola Capitanp,
Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta 
A ver si lo he entendido.
He intentado "traducir" las conexiones y colores a la instalación que tengo en casa.
¿Estan bien así?
Un saludo.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 25, 2017)

si perfecto                     .


----------



## paquechu (Oct 26, 2017)

Estupendo.
Gracias ;-)


----------



## paquechu (Nov 12, 2017)

Hola de nuevo,
Hoy por fin he podido realizar todas las conexiones según la imagen última que publique (la del mensaje número 3), pero por desgracia no me ha funcionado como se esperaba. Las he conectado siguiendo fielmente las indicaciones pero nada.

Las funciones subir y bajar si van con la activación de los relés, pero con los interruptores incrustados en la pared no funciona. La persiana no se mueve.

Parece que hay algo que no está conectado correctamente.

Podeis revisarlo a ver si encontrais donde está el problema?

El interruptor es ESTE

Muchas gracias
Un saludo


----------



## capitanp (Nov 12, 2017)

seguro que lo conectaste bien, foto


----------



## paquechu (Nov 13, 2017)

Hola capintanp, lo conecté exactamente como indico aquí:

Ver el archivo adjunto 161035

Un saludo.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 13, 2017)

No le encuentro razon de porque no funciona


----------



## paquechu (Nov 13, 2017)

Tengo una duda revisando la imagen que me pusiste y la que he puesto yo:
En la que pusiste tu los cuatro polos de los dos interruptores tienen conexión y en la imagen que he puesto  queda libre una conexión, la que se aprecia en mi imagen a la izquierda de la conexión de los cables grises.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 13, 2017)

Pregunta:
¿No funciona nada? o ¿no funciona con los pulsadores?


----------



## paquechu (Nov 13, 2017)

De la forma que lo conecté funciona solamente con los comandos enviados al rele


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 13, 2017)

No lo veo claro, a las bornas superiores del conmutador ¿Cuantos y qué cables les llegan?


----------



## paquechu (Nov 13, 2017)

Según se ve la imagen en el borne superior derecho recibe dos cables del tele el marrón y el negro y el borne de la izquierda tiene conectado el marrón que va al motor

Cuando llegue a casa a ver si lo pinto mejor


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 13, 2017)

Antes de nada asegurarse de que las bornas 1 y 2 tienen continuidad y 3 y 4 tienen continuidad, ambas independientemente.  Bornas de la plaquita y contando de izquierda a derecha.
Si es así, mi propuesta es la del adjunto.

Podrías quitar todo y símplemente poner los conmutadores (pulsadores+relés) en paralelo, pero... si le das a subir mediante la plaquita de control y alguien le da a bajar con lo pulsadores.... no sé si habría fuegos artificiales. 
Por eso me inclino por mi solución, que es la que ya te habían proporcionado, pero modificada.

El cable rojo sería marrón, le he cambiado el color sólo para que lo veas mas claro.


----------



## paquechu (Nov 13, 2017)

Tomo nota y lo pruebo en cuanto me sea posible
Como he dicho estoy fuera
Muchas gracias ☺


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 13, 2017)

Creo que lo mas conveniente para evitar que haya un corto, muestro el siguiente diagrama.





por ejemplo, cuando el rele este activado para bajar, y se presione el pulsador de subir, esto puede conducir a un cortocircuito, ya que los pulsadores siempre estan alimentados.
Con esa modificacion se aseguran que los pulsadores se deshabiliten cuando se accionen los reles


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 13, 2017)

En principio, si no me equivoco, según lo he propuesto pasa lo mismo. 
Mientras no están activados los relés, los pulsadores alimentan el motor a traves de los contactos del relé.
Al activar los relés ya no pasa corriente para los pulsadores, por lo tanto evitamos cortos o derivaciones.

*Rectifico*, la propuesta de DJ T3 parece la indicada, la mía podría acarrear problemas, no sé por que me había empecinado en que los relés se activaban al mismo tiempo.  
Cosa por otra parte imposible, siempre que se hayan programado bien lo que se tenga que programar. 

Borren de la mente mi aporte fallido. 
Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 14, 2017)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Creo que lo mas conveniente para evitar que haya un corto, muestro el siguiente diagrama.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 161498
> 
> ...



Este tambien esta bueno pero aun ambos tendrían que funcionar, los pulsadores realmente estan funcionando bien?


----------



## paquechu (Nov 14, 2017)

Hola, buenos días,
Efectivamente capitanp, los pulsadores funcionan correctamente sin conectarle los relés.

Esta tarde intento probar con vuestras indicaciones.

Un saludo ;-)


----------



## paquechu (Nov 14, 2017)

Hola,
A ver si he sabido interpretar las conexiones (no me aclaro bien con los esquemas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 14, 2017)

Sí, eso es, así tiene que funcionar y ademas es seguro ante posibles dobles accionamientos.


----------



## paquechu (Nov 14, 2017)

Gracias pinchavalvulas cuento el resultado en cuanto lo pruebe


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 15, 2017)

paquechu dijo:


> Hola,
> A ver si he sabido interpretar las conexiones (no me aclaro bien con los esquemas
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 161517



Exactamente. Perdon, lo habia dibujado con el celular, por eso estaba asi nomas. De esa forma evitas que cuando los reles (sea cual sea) este activqdo, aunque se presionen los pulsadores, estos NO funcionaran, y solo dara lugar al funcionamiento de los rele.
Espero que puedas resolver tu problema, y comenta todo lo que puedas


----------



## paquechu (Nov 15, 2017)

Hola DJ T3, ahora mismo estaba haciendo las pruebas
Casi está. La persiona se puede manejar tanto con los relés como con los pulsadores, aunque hay un par de posiciones de los pulsadores en los que no me funciona el comando de parar con los relés, en el resto de situaciones funciona ok.
Haré un resumen de todos los casos.
Muchas gracias. esto tiene mucha mejor pinta 
Un saludo.

Estos son los resultados:


----------



## capitanp (Nov 15, 2017)

Eso ya es propio del funcionamiento del control de la cortina

Para mi con un pulso la cortina se activa hasta el final del recorrido si se presiona otra vez se para
si manenes presionado se activa hasta que soltes

es asi?


Parecido al onetouch del levantavidrios del auto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2017)

1ª Pregunta:  ¿ En su fncionamiento original solo se pulsaba el pulsador un segundo y la cortina hacía su trabajo ?

2ª Pregunta: ¿ Ahora los relés dan un pulso o permanecen cerrados ?


----------



## paquechu (Nov 16, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> Eso ya es propio del funcionamiento del control de la cortina
> 
> Para mi con un pulso la cortina se activa hasta el final del recorrido si se presiona otra vez se para
> si manenes presionado se activa hasta que soltes
> ...



Hola
Mi interruptor no funciona exactamente como en tu caso funciona así:

Los pulsadores tienen dos posiciones, no son de los que se mantienen pulsados hasta que los sueltas.

Partiendo de una posición en Off para los dos pulsadores (la persiana permanece en reposo):

Si se pulsa el de bajada (sin ninguna intervención más) la persiana baja hasta el final de recorrido. En esta situación, si se pulsa el de subida ocurre lo mismo; la persiana sube con una sola pulsación hasta fin de recorrido y el interruptor queda en posición On.

Por otro lado (partiendo también de los dos en Off) si la persiana está arriba y se pulsa sobre el de bajada, si a mitad de recorrido volvemos a pulsar otra vez sobre el de bajada la persiana para y los dos interruptores vuelven a quedar en Off.

El link de abajo apunta a los datos de este pulsador, hay una descripción del funcionamiento y varias imágenes, incluida la del esquema eléctrico.

Información del pulsador doble para persianas

Un saludo.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> 1ª Pregunta:  ¿ En su fncionamiento original solo se pulsaba el pulsador un segundo y la cortina hacía su trabajo ?
> 
> 2ª Pregunta: ¿ Ahora los relés dan un pulso o permanecen cerrados ?



Hola, creo que la primera pregunta queda contestada con mi respuesta anterior a capitanp. No se trata de ese tipo de pulsadores. Son de dos posiciones (on/off) para pasar de una a otra posición hay que hacer una única pulsación.

En el caso que me planteas de los relés las pruebas que he realizado son así:

Cuando pongo el pin en HIGH la persiana se para (si es que estaba en marcha)
Cuando pongo el pin en LOW la persiana se activa.

Para bajar: pongo el pin de subida en HIGH y el de bajada en LOW
Para subir: pongo el pin de bajada en HIGH y el de subida en LOW.

Un saludo.


----------



## paquechu (Nov 16, 2017)

No se si este pulsador es el más adecuado para el tipo de motor que tengo y las funcionalidades que necesito. Si hubiese algún otro pulsador con el que se solucionase el problema estaría dispuesto a cambiarlo.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 16, 2017)

ahhhhh no son pulsadores, deja de llamarlos asi, es una llave inversora con retención
se me ocurre otro circuito donde un rele seleccionará el modo manual/remoto y el otro la dirección pero depende de como este el interruptor, al pasarlo a estado manual tomara este estado


----------



## paquechu (Nov 16, 2017)

jeje, bueno no tengo muchos conocimientos de electricidad.
A mi lo que me interesa es que tanto por medio de los relés como por el accionamiento de la llave inversora fijada a la pared se pueda controlar la persiana indistintamente independientemente de la posición en la que se encuentren los mandos de la llave inversora.
Si esto es posible me gustaría poder intentarlo.
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2017)

Preguntaba porque existen y venden los módulos inalámbricos para persianas-portones que incluyen preprogramar los tiempos de activación de los relés.


----------



## paquechu (Nov 16, 2017)

Si, hay muchas soluciones cerradas para la domotica doméstica pero me he propuesto hacerlo yo mismo.
Ya he terminado una parte de sensor de temperatura control de gases y humo y también de los aparatos de aire acondicionado de momento y ahora le toca el turno al control de las persianas.
La ventaja es que si tengo que cambiar algún comportamiento de cualquiera de los componentes lo puedo hacer yo mismo porque se como funciona.
También me sirve como hobbye y económicamente esta a mi alcance


----------



## juan47 (Nov 16, 2017)

Ver el archivo adjunto 161540
Perdonad, no entiendo mucho la tabla que has facilitado, porque en la parte de los relés pones OK, en todas las situaciones, ello me lleva a dudar si están activados o no
El mecanismo que utilizas, para subir y bajar la persiana, son pulsadores con enclavamiento mecánico, me explicó y espero sepáis perdonar mi mala comunicación
Cuando pulsas para subir, solamente con accionarlo, la persiana sube o baja depende el accionamiento, sin tener que estar pulsando todo el tiempo, hasta que el final de carrera corta la fase
Si antes de que se accione el final de carrera se pulsa la opción contraria, lo que hace es desenclavar el mecanismo y así se corta la fase y el motor se para
Si no quieres complicarte mucho, yo pondría lo que realmente se llaman pulsadores, el inconveniente es que tienes que estar pulsandolo hasta el sitio donde quieres que esté la persiana
En el post #2,capitánp ya lo diseño de esa manera
Por favor seria de agradecer que rectificaras, en la medida de lo posible, la tabla 
Muy Agradecido


----------



## paquechu (Nov 16, 2017)

Hola Juan, no es que tu tengas mala comunicación, es que probablemente a mi me cuesta explicar las cosas de forma correcta, me refiero en el argot de la electricidad o la electrónica. Desconozco muchos conceptos que es posible que os puedan confundir... lo siento.

No tengo inconveniente en modificar la tabla pero primero tengo que entenderte a ti, jeje. ¿Como puedo saber si estan activos o no?. Yo en la programación que le envío a los relés observo que cuando le mando un HIGH, tanto para subir como para bajar la persiana no se mueve, y si en ese momento estaba en movimiento entonces se para por lo que interpreto que un HIGH a uno u otro relay es parar. Si le envío un LOW entonces la persiana si está parada se pone en marcha, para subir o bajar, depende del relé al que se le envía el comando. 
He observado también que los relés tienen un led que (no recuerdo bien si cuando envío un HIGH o un LOW) se encienden y se apagan, quizá te refieras a ésto con lo de estar activados o no.

Por otro lado cuando describes el comportamiento de los pulsadores con enclavamiento mecánico, el comportamiento es como comentas a excepción de que si acciono el pulsador de bajar y antes de que llegue el fin de carrera pulso el otro, entonces NO se para sino que se activa la función de subida.

Si no encuentro solución de conectividad para solucionar el problema actual quizá tenga que plantearme sustituir los que tengo por los pulsadores que comentas aunque lógicamente sea más tedioso el manejo.

Dime si he interpretado bien lo de los reles activados o no e intento modificar la tabla lo antes posible. Estoy de hospitales con mi padre y voy un poco justo, pero lo haré en cuanto encuentre un hueco.

Muchas gracias de verdad a todos por vuestra participación y ayuda.
Un saludo.


----------



## juan47 (Nov 16, 2017)

Ante todo, deseo la mejoría de tu Padre
Cuando activas un relé (high), se encenderá el led
Si los relés están desactivados(low) , los led permanecen apagados
Cuando pones cualquiera de los reles , uno solo, en high, desactivas la fase(alimentacion) que va a las teclas manuales de accionamiento y entonces te da como resultado el movimiento deseado del rele que has activado, pero si lo pones en low manda la posición en la que se encuentran las teclas manuales ya que no se ha reseteado el mecanismo de las teclas
Si estaban las dos en off la persiana no se moverá, pero si una de ellas esta en on , la persiana se mueve en ese sentido
Espero haberme expresado
Cuando comentas que mandas un comando HIGH, que es un impulso o por un tiempo determinado?
Por ello para que lo entiendas mucho mejor, con la practica se consigue, seria ideal volvieras , cuando mejore tú Padre, a realizar la tabla
Un saludo


----------



## paquechu (Nov 16, 2017)

Hola Juan
Muchas gracias
Te has explicado perfectamente
Haré de nuevo las pruebas y las publicaré de nuevo lo antes que me sea posible
Saludos


----------



## paquechu (Nov 17, 2017)

Hola de nuevo,
Aquí están los resultados expresados de otra forma que espero sean más claros 





juan47 dijo:


> Cuando comentas que mandas un comando HIGH, que es un impulso o por un tiempo determinado?
> Un saludo



Ahora mismo solo estoy utilizando el los comandos hasta final de carrera, pero cuando tenga controlado el funcionamiento intentaré perfeccionar un poco más el código para que el motor pueda avanzar en cuartos del total del recorrido y ahí emplearé tiempos.

Pongo también el código de prueba que estoy utilizando.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 17, 2017)

He buscado el funcionamiento de los interruptores y no lo he encontrado.
Si pulsas para subir, se queda enclavado el de subir enviando corriente al motor. ¿Es así?.
Para desenclabar (parar) pulsas el de bajar y desenclaba los dos. ¿Es así?.
Naturalmente para bajar tienes que volver a pulsar el de bajar y enclaba. ¿Es así?.

Si es así, no termino de ver donde está el error. Debería funcionar como esperas.

Pregunta, ¿tienes polímetro? ¿has comprobado que contacto cierra cada relé al accionarlo o no?

Nota: si la columna "persiana" - "estado inicial" la hubieses puesto la primera, a la izquierda del todo, se vería mas claro. Pero lo he entendido y veo el problema, aunque no lo entiendo.


----------



## Meta (Nov 17, 2017)

Para dejarlo claro, cambio e giro y velocidad del motor a 230 VAC de un motor universal.


----------



## juan47 (Nov 18, 2017)

Me lleva a confusión, en estado de reposo, en el cual tu no envías ningún comando a la tarjeta, osea que no quieres hacer nada con la persiana, los led de los dos relés están encendidos ?
Ver el archivo adjunto 161583
En los dos apartados últimos, creo que es donde Pinchavalvulas al igual que Yo, nos perdemos, por ello comenta que el estado inicial debería estar a la izquierda como inicio de maniobra y luego realizar las ordenes deseadas, no sabemos si al mismo tiempo que dices que la persiana esta subiendo dejas de dar esa orden y rápidamente activas otra orden
No es ninguna reprobación , simplemente piensa que los que te están dando consejos no están allí para ayudarte , sino que te pedimos nos des una información , que puede ser un engorro para ti, pues no le ves el final a la solución , pero los que estamos al otro lado de la pantalla, se devanan los sesos para poder ayudarte y darte la mejor solución
Te pido por favor, que nos despejes la duda sobre los tiempos
Un saludo



En los dos recuadros que adjunto pones que la persiana esta bajando, accionas el interruptor manual de subir y te sube la persiana, es así?
Comentas, que la persiana esta subiendo, le das al interruptor manual de bajar y la persiana baja, es así?
O es que lo estas accionando con los reles y esperas que pare?
Es un poco confuso 
Un saludo


----------



## paquechu (Nov 18, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> He buscado el funcionamiento de los interruptores y no lo he encontrado.
> Si pulsas para subir, se queda enclavado el de subir enviando corriente al motor. ¿Es así?.
> Para desenclabar (parar) pulsas el de bajar y desenclaba los dos. ¿Es así?.
> Naturalmente para bajar tienes que volver a pulsar el de bajar y enclaba. ¿Es así?.
> ...



Hola,
Dicen que  "una imagen vale más que 1000 palabras", me imagino que un vídeo vale mucho más 
Pongo el enlace a un video donde comento el funcionamiento del mecanismo a ver si así queda más claro

VIDEO






Meta dijo:


> Para dejarlo claro, cambio e giro y velocidad del motor a 230 VAC de un motor universal.



Hola Meta, muchas gracias por tu aportación aunque la comprensión de este esquema queda fuera de mi alcance 

Un saludo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 18, 2017)

Viendo el vídeo entiendo que es como si tuvieses dos interruptores independientes, en el mismo mecanismo. Por lo tanto lo que observas es totalmente normal. 
Al accionar directamente el interruptor de función contraria, le estás quitando la corriente de ese sentido al motor para volver a dársela para el otro sentido.
Es equivalente a el módulo con los dos relés.
O ese interruptor doble no tiene desenclavamiento (que es lo que no he visto en las especificaciones) o lo tiene y se ha dañado.


----------



## juan47 (Nov 18, 2017)

Efectivamente, en el video , afirmas lo que capitanp decía en el post #30 y lo que también comenta pinchavalvulas en el post#43
No son pulsadores, sino que son interruptores que a su vez con un componente mecánico no dejan, que presionando el otro interruptor se queden los dos accionados y efectuar solo una maniobra o presionando el mismo se para la acción
Si por ejemplo le das a subir con el interruptor mecánico y ya no lo tocas mas, la persiana subirá, sin tocar nada, acciónas el relé de bajada, la persiana baja, cuando desactivas el relé de bajada, como los interruptores tienen memoria, la persiana volverá a subir
Sigo recomendandote que pongas pulsadores, cuando los montaba recurría a la serie Simón, pues los envellecedores se podían colocar en el y no gastabas mas dinero, solo en las cámaras(cámaras = accionamiento=interruptor o conmutador o pulsador)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 18, 2017)

La única forma de solucionarlo sería buscar pulsadores con retardo o temporizador ajustable.
O como *Capitanp* había insinuado plaquita con relés. Se me ocurre relé de pulso accionado por el interruptor, pero habría que modificar o añadir circuito final de carrera.

Y alguna otra idea mas que surja de los compañeros.


----------



## paquechu (Nov 18, 2017)

juan47 dijo:


> Me lleva a confusión, en estado de reposo, en el cual tu no envías ningún comando a la tarjeta, osea que no quieres hacer nada con la persiana, los led de los dos relés están encendidos ?



En esta situación, los leds están apagados.



juan47 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 161583
> En los dos apartados últimos, creo que es donde Pinchavalvulas al igual que Yo, nos perdemos, por ello comenta que el estado inicial debería estar a la izquierda como inicio de maniobra y luego realizar las ordenes deseadas, no sabemos si al mismo tiempo que dices que la persiana esta subiendo dejas de dar esa orden y rápidamente activas otra orden



Las tres primeras columnas (Izquierdo, Derecho y Estado Iicial) son el punto de partida; en la primera línea antes de enviar ningún comando a los relés, las posiciones de los dos interruptores son Off y la persiana está bajada. Partiendo de aqui Envío un low al relé 1 y un high al relé 2, entonces el LED del relé 1 queda encendido y el del relé 2 apagado el resultado es satisfactorio porque la persiana sube que es lo que se espera.

En el caso de las dos últimas líneas, por ejemplo cuando la persiana está bajando (porque he enviado un comando LOW al relé de bajada previamente), si en se momento envío HIGH a los dos relés es cuando se invierte el sentido la persiana pero no para.

Siempre envío dos comandos juntos (uno por cada relé porque entiendo que no se debe dar el caso de que los dos 
 envíen subir y bajar al mismo tiempo a la persiana).



juan47 dijo:


> Te pido por favor, que nos despejes la duda sobre los tiempos
> Un saludo



Cuando quiero subir persiana desde el relé envío HIGH al relé bajada (que lo desactiva) e inmediatamente envío LOW al relé de subida (que lo activa). Estos estados de los relés no estan programados en base a un tiempo determinado (por ejemplo el de recorrido total de la persiana al subir o bajar), permanecen así hasta nueva operación de subir o bajar.



juan47 dijo:


> En los dos recuadros que adjunto pones que la persiana esta bajando, accionas el interruptor manual de subir y te sube la persiana, es así?
> Comentas, que la persiana esta subiendo, le das al interruptor manual de bajar y la persiana baja, es así?
> O es que lo estas accionando con los reles y esperas que pare?
> Es un poco confuso
> Un saludo



Todas estas pruebas que he anotado en la tabla parten siempre de comandos enviados a los relés, sin tocar los interruptores de la pared.





juan47 dijo:


> Sigo recomendandote que pongas pulsadores, cuando los montaba recurría a la serie Simón, pues los envellecedores se podían colocar en el y no gastabas mas dinero, solo en las cámaras(cámaras = accionamiento=interruptor o conmutador o pulsador)



Podrías por favor recomendar uno en concreto?


----------



## juan47 (Nov 18, 2017)

Perdona mi torpeza, analicemos la ultima linea y comentas

Interruptores
                         Subir =  Off
                         Bajar = On
Persiana
                      Movimiento de subida.  (Previamente has mandado señal de Low al relé de subida)

Relés
                    Rele1 =  High.                Led = Apagado( en este momento mandas High)
                    Rele2 =  High.                Led = Apagado(en este momento mandas High)

Observaciones

  Se espera que la persiana se pare ( no entiendo , sino activas ningún relé quien manda son los pulsadores)
  Se invierte el sentido (  baja porque el pulsador de bajada este accionado)



Perdona mi poco entendimiento, espero tengas paciencia conmigo

Sobre los pulsadores, los localizas en cualquier ferretería son bastante comunes o en las grandes superficies como leroymerlin o aki etc... preguntas por las cámaras de Simón y no tendrás casi problemas
Un saludo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 18, 2017)

A eso me refería con desplazar la columna a la izquierda del todo, sería mas comprensible empezando por la posición-acción del motor y siguiendo con la posición del los interruptores, para seguir con las posiciones de los relés. Mas comprensible a la hora de interpretar la tabla. 
Es mas, si terminas de comprender la tabla verás que las dos últimas líneas correspondería al punto en que la placa de relés no actúa, es decir que es como si estuveira con la instalación inicial motor + interruptor doble.

Lo que también pasa es que el siguiente comentario nos ha llevado a error:


> Por otro lado (partiendo también de los dos en Off) si la persiana está arriba y se pulsa sobre el de bajada, si a mitad de recorrido volvemos a pulsar otra vez sobre el de bajada la persiana para y los dos interruptores vuelven a quedar en Off.


No sé si lo imaginó, se lió con las pruebas o es lo que pensaba que debía hacer el interruptor doble.


Como yo lo veo y he comentado antes, sin no se quiere/puede complicar con mas diseños lo mejor....pulsadores.
En cualquier centro comercial ferretería o almacen con material eléctrico se puede conseguir el mecanismo interno.
Incluso en los chinos, pero........


----------



## juan47 (Nov 18, 2017)

Si efectivamente lo mas sencillo y lo mas económico es poner los pulsadores, el inconveniente es que tienes que pulsar todo el rato hasta la posición que se desea, de la persiana
Otra forma seria poniendo los pulsadores y mandar un impulso al controlador,que comanda los relés, y con este pulso, por ejemplo que suba del todo la persiana, si le da dos impulsos, pare a la mitad, si son tres impulsos que suba una tercera parte, etc...
Pero ello podría ser mas engorroso 

Un saludo


----------



## paquechu (Nov 19, 2017)

De acuerdo, buscaré unos pulsadores y probaré con ellos a ver que tal.
Supongo que tengo que utilizar el mismo esquema de conexión con el que he estado utilizando en las últimas pruebas: 

Ver el archivo adjunto 161517

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 19, 2017)

Como sugerencia y para simplificar la vida de todos, porque no utilizas PULSADORES conectados al controlador que utilizas para controlar los reles?

Me explico como y por qué.

Ambos pulsadores al controlador(PIC, Arduino, etc), y que el controlador decida si detener, subir o bajar la persiana.

Por qué?. Simple. No te complicas con el circuito ya existente, controlas todo a distancia, incluso si se esta bajando por medio de los pulsadores, podes bloquearlos y parar la persiana o hacerla subir a voluntad del remoto. Y creo que tenes mejor control sobre todo.

Analiza a ver que tal


----------



## paquechu (Nov 19, 2017)

Pues si es una buena idea, me gusta mucho, no se me había ocurrido, yo utilizo un ESP8266 al que podría implementar estos pulsadores que comentas.
El problema es que ya he comprado el pulsador doble para la persiana por internet y he mandado también a fabricación la plaquita con los componentes. Por otra parte también tengo desarrollado el software para la manipulación de la persiana contemplando escenas en las que se sube o baja en función de unas horas determinadas del día, pero si no logro hacer funcionar con el doble pulsador creo que voy a intentarlo con tus indicaciones.
Muchas gracias DJ T3 
Un saludo.


----------



## Meta (Nov 19, 2017)

Hola:

¿Sólo abre y cierra la ventana?

¿Hay posibilidad de dejarla a medio cerrar, a la mitad?

Tenia en mente un amigo y yo hacerlo en 5 posiciones diferentes.

Saludos.


----------



## paquechu (Nov 19, 2017)

Hola
Las funciones son:
Subir del todo la persiana
Bajar del todo la persiana
Subir la persiana a 1/4
Subir la persiana a 2/4 
Subir la persiana a 3/4 
Subir la persiana por completo a una hora determinada
Bajar persiana por completo a una hora determinada
Aunque no lo tengo terminado del todo, Esta operativa funciona por medio de comandos web ya que el esp8266 permite levantar un servidor web.


----------



## Meta (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## paquechu (Nov 20, 2017)

Estos proyectos los estas desarrollando tu?, digo estos en plural porque creo que son distintos, uno basado en infrarrojos y otro en bluetooth. Lo que yo estoy desarrollando se basa en comunicación por wifi por el servidor web que es capaz de levantar el esp8266.


----------



## Meta (Nov 20, 2017)

Lo encontré en Internet, no tengo nada que ver.


----------



## paquechu (Nov 21, 2017)

Hola
Acabo de recibir el pulsador doble y lo he conectado ya. Efectivamente ahora todo funciona correctamente, tanto el manejo desde los relés activados remotamente como desde los pulsadores 
Ahora tengo la tarea de "pulir" el código del microcontrolador ya que necesita unos cuantos retoques y después lo implementaré en una aplicación para el móvil.
Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.
Un saludo


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 22, 2017)

Me alegro que hayas podido solucionar tu problema.
Ahora nos gustaria que nos comentaras un poco acerca de como terminaste resolviendo tu inconveniente, asi otros foristas o curiosos pueden buscar la solucion mas rapidamente.
Saludos


----------



## paquechu (Nov 22, 2017)

Hola DJ T3
Lo siento, pensaba que había quedado claro, se trataba simplemente del mecanismo de la pared, me habian instalado un interruptor doble y era necesario un pulsador doble (creo que las diferencias entre uno y otro las teneis vosotros mucho más claras que yo  ) para poder compatibilizar el uso de los pulsadores y el manejo de los relés de forma remota indistintamente, para lo que he utilizado el último esquema de conexión que me aconsejasteis, éste:

Ver el archivo adjunto 161517

Como comentaba en mi último post, ahora estoy trabajando en mejorar el código del microcontrolador que utilizo, yo no utilizo arduino, sino ESP8266 que también se puede programar en arduino con el IDE de arduino; me parece que tiene más posibilidades porque permite levantar un servidor web y conectarse a él a través de la wifi de tu casa y por tanto enviarle comandos web desde un ordenador o un móvil o una app para movil a la que se le implementen estas funciones; en ésto último también estoy trabajando en paralelo.

Si quereis puedo compartir también con vosotros el esquema de la placa que utilizaré para montar los componentes (estoy pendiente de recibirla) y el código que utilizo.

Un saludo


----------



## paquechu (Nov 30, 2017)

Bueno,
He tardado un poco más de tiempo de lo que esperaba... los líos familiares y ese tipo de cosas.

Como os comentaba en mi último post, ya he conseguido que funcione como yo quería gracias a vuestra ayuda.

En primer lugar el *esquema de conexiones* de los componentes de la PCB con fritzing:



y Esta es la PCB que he diseñado, a parte de mejorable, creo que un poco grande de más... finalmente he tenido que hacer otro boquete en la pared para poder encajarlo todo.



También he incluido los *archivos gerber* por si alguien quisiera reproducirla. Por cierto yo las he enviado a un sitio internet llamado www.allpcb.com, es una página china pero es muy muy económica y el tiempo de entrega es asombroso, solo 3 días, increible. Pedí 10 placas y me costó 5 dolares.

*La placa montada*



*Montaje ya en la pared
*


Y esta es la página web que levanta el esp8266 desde la que se pueden enviar los comandos a la PCB para controlar los movimientos de la persiana.



*El código del microcontrolador tiene estas funciones* que se activan directamente desde un navegador web o un móvil con los siguientes comandos:

*Ver la configuración completa*
	http://<ip_microcontrolador>/PERSIANAEstado


*Control manual:*
	Subir Persiana: http://<ip_microcontrolador>/cmdEnviar?BajarManual=ON
	Bajar Persiana: http://<ip_microcontrolador>/cmdEnviar?SubirManual=ON

	Parar persiana: http://<ip_microcontrolador>cmdEnviar?PararManual=ON


*Estados automáticos de la persiana*
	Con este comando podemos dejar la persiana en 5 posibles estados
        Posibles valores: 0, 1, 2, 3, 4 -->  0:sube del todo(4/4), 1:baja del todo(0/4), 2:sube 1/4, 3:sube 2/4, 4:sube 3/4
	http://<ip_microcontrolador>/cmdEnviar?EstadoPersiana=1

*Estados de la persiana con programación horaria*
	Se pueden programar hasta cinco acciones distintas durante el día
	Primera programación:
	http://<ip_microcontrolador>/cmdEnviar?E1=0                (0/1) 0 no está activa y 1 la programación se ejecutará en la hora y minuto señalados

	http://<ip_microcontrolador>/cmdEnviar?E1_Hora=30

	http://<ip_microcontrolador>/cmdEnviar?E1_Minuto=18

	http://<ip_microcontrolador>/cmdEnviar?E1_Operac=2         0:sube del todo(4/4), 1:baja del todo(0/4), 2:sube 1/4, 3:sube 2/4, 4:sube 3/4

	Para el resto de programaciones solo hay que sustituir E1 por E2, E3, E4 y E5.


*Configuración de tiempos para los distintos estados de la persiana* (en milisegundos: 26000=26 segundos)
	http://<ip_microcontrolador>/cmdEnviar?Tiempo0=26000       Tiempo de subida total

	http://<ip_microcontrolador>/cmdEnviar?Tiempo1=26000       Tiempo de bajada total

	http://<ip_microcontrolador>/cmdEnviar?Tiempo2=10000       Tiempo de subida a 1/4

	http://<ip_microcontrolador>/cmdEnviar?Tiempo3=17000	      Tiempo de subida a 2/4

	http://<ip_microcontrolador>/cmdEnviar?Tiempo4=20000	      Tiempo de subida a 3/4

*Configuración de la fecha del microcontrolador*
	Esto será interesante en función de los cambios de hora
	http://<ip_microcontrolador>/FECHAEstado        -> Muestra los ajustes actuales de fecha

	http://<ip_microcontrolador>/FECHASet?Timezone=2  -> Aqui hay que ajustar el correspondiente a cada país en mi caso es el 1 para invierno y 2 para verano
	http://<ip_microcontrolador>/FECHASet?Dst=0	  -> Con este parámetro creo que se puede controlar automáticamente el cambio horario pero no he logrado hacerlo funcionar con las librerias de arduino que he utilizado.

El código también está preparado para hacer un debug en distintas partes de ejecución del código, para acceder a este debug hay que establecer una conexión telnet por el puerto 23 hacia la ip del microcontrolador, si mirais el lcódigo vereis en que partes se puede hacer seguimiento. Esta función se puede activar o desactivar, yo la he activado por defecto para desactivarla simplemente hay que descomentar una línea 

//#define PRODUCTION true

Del archivo Control_Persiana.ino

Tambien hay que modificar el archivo wifi_webserver.h para cambiar la ip del microcontrolador por la que querais y también debeis actualizar estas variables para conectar con vuestra wifi.

const char* ssid = "vuestro_ssid";
const char* password = "vuestra_password";

Pues esto creo que es todo.

*Os comento un problema que he tenido con esto y es que aunque todas las pruebas que he realizado con este montaje han funcionado correctamente con todos los componentes conectados pero sin encajar del todo en la pared, al cerrar todo ha dejado de funcionar y al desmontarlo he visto que tanto la fuente de alimentación como el regulador de voltaje estaban ardiendo. Me imagino que todos los puntos de soldadura al estar pegadas a la pared de alguna forma han hecho contacto y este es el motivo, no se me ocurre otro, ya que al sacarlo de nuevo todo vuelve a funcionar bien, no se calienta y va correctamente.
*
Supongo que habrá algún tipo de aislante que se pueda aplicar a la cara de soldadura de la PCB. *Si es así conoceis alguno?*

No se si se entenderá todo lo que he comentado.... espero que si 

Toda sugerencia será bienvenida.

El código lo podeis utilizar a vuestro antojo como querais no tengo ningún problema con nada de lo que hagais con él.

Un saludo.


----------



## josemaX (Nov 30, 2017)

Podrías ponerle resina epoxy. Claro que eso ya te complicaría cualquier reparación futura. Como "consuelo" te queda que no se oxidaría por ahí.


----------



## paquechu (Nov 30, 2017)

Hola josemaX
Supongo que te refieres a que una vez aplicada ya no se podrá retirar de nuevo


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 30, 2017)

paquechu dijo:


> Hola josemaX
> Supongo que te refieres a que una vez aplicada ya no se podrá retirar de nuevo



Pues yo conozco un gel llamado Magic Gel que se aplica a las cajas


----------



## pandacba (Nov 30, 2017)

En lugar de resina se le puede poner caucho de moldeo, no hace falta a todo, que cubra la parte inferior de la placa suficiente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2017)

Un simple Prespan o cartón plastificado serviría , quizás el problema sea de temperatura por estar encerrado sin ventilación.


----------



## josemaX (Dic 1, 2017)

paquechu dijo:


> Hola josemaX
> Supongo que te refieres a que una vez aplicada ya no se podrá retirar de nuevo



Si, claro. Otra opción sería tropicalizar la placa (barnizarla, vamos  )


----------



## paquechu (Dic 1, 2017)

Hola,
Gracias por vuestras aportaciones.
Pensais que podría servir también una capa delgada de silicona?, transparente por ejemplo.


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 1, 2017)

paquechu dijo:


> Hola,
> Gracias por vuestras aportaciones.
> Pensais que podría servir también una capa delgada de silicona?, transparente por ejemplo.



Si si pero ojala que sea térmica  y de esas que son tipo fria 

Agarra un poco de silicona térmica y un poco de silicona fria blanca bate que bate y listo


----------



## paquechu (Ago 19, 2018)

Buenas tardes,
En octubre del año pasado escribí este post en este mismo foro pidiendo ayuda para conectar un motor de persiana a un relé doble de forma que pudiese funcionar de manera independiente activando el relé desde programación o por medio de un pulsador. Esto quedó resuelto en su momento con vuestra ayuda .
He estado desconectado de este tema desde entonces, pero ahora quiero ponerme manos a la obra con dos persianas de mi habitación de manera que las dos suban y bajen al mismo tiempo y habia pensado utilizar el mismo procedimiento que para una sola persiana. Escribo porque tengo dudas de si las conexiones que he pensado pudieran entrar en conflicto de forma que averiasen los motores.
Adjunto la imagen con las conexiones por si veis algo mal o simplemente no es posible.
Un saludo.


----------



## Pitxo (Mar 7, 2021)

Buenas: 
Agradecería, de todo corazón, si alguien con conocimientos me pudiese asesorar sobre un tema que para muchos será ridículo. Mis escasos conocimientos de electrónica hacen imposible su resolución. El tema es el siguiente:
Alquile un local que tiene una persiana enrollable con un motor y receptor "cuadro receptor Junior E Pro pujol ". Pues bien, Su funcionamiento es vía emisor, y un pulsador. Lo que quisiera es añadirle un interruptor programable de horario y semanal para que realice sus cierres y aperturas automáticamente. Llevo tiempo buscando por internet dispositivos que se puedan acoplar al mismo y el como realizarlo vía arduino. Pero siempre topo con mi ignorancia y la verdad que no se por donde cogerlo...
Si alguien me pudiese echar una mano lo agradecería.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 7, 2021)

Buenas, lo primero te sugiero que leas las normas del Foro. 

No explicas si la persiana es el cierre de entrada. Si es ese yo no lo automatizaría pues si un día falla y se abre a deshoras... adiós muy buenas. 

Por otro lado, eso de toda la vida se ha hecho en los comercios con los luminosos, con un temporizador en el cuadro de eléctrico. Sí, con arduino puede que tengas más posibilidades (no tengo ni idea) y solo será conectar en paralelo uno de los módulos de salidas con relés. 

Espera a ver que te dicen los compañeros del foro...


----------



## Pitxo (Mar 7, 2021)

Gracias Pinchavalvulas:
La persiana es la entrada de la lonja. Actualmente la persiana se acciona vía radio y dentro del local, en el cuadro que abajo detallo, tiene un pulsador en la parte de la placa que va a 12v. El tema de los luminosos y iluminación la tengo con temporizador, sin problema, pero ¿Qué dispositivo puedo utilizar para lo mencionado arriba? (un temporizador convencional en paralelo a las conexiones del pulsador funcionaria?
Leí las normas y realice la presentación aunque no se lo que no he hecho o a lo que haces referencia. Pido disculpas no obstante.
Cuadro
Saludos nuevamente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2021)

Pitxo dijo:


> Leí las normas y realice la presentación aunque no se lo que no he hecho o a lo que haces referencia. Pido disculpas no obstante.


Se refiere a este punto en particular:



			
				normas dijo:
			
		

> *Reglas generales de uso del foro*
> 
> *02)* Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", _*"Ayuda por favor"*_, "Urgente", "Auxilio". etc.



Que yo ya había corregido en el título de tu tema.

Por otro lado, tal como comenta *Pinchavalvulas *dejar librado el accionar de una cortina de acceso a un automatismo significa "Riesgos innecesarios"
Riesgo de que se cierre cuando NO debe o lo que sería peor, de que se abra cuando NO debe


----------



## Scooter (Mar 7, 2021)

Sin lugar a dudas usa el mando.

Es muy pero que muy peligroso lo que pretendes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2021)

Por algún motivo no pueden ir a trabajar y . . .  aleluya , las persianas se abren solas !

Se desprograma es timer y las persianas se abren solas a las 3 de la mañana !


----------



## Scooter (Mar 7, 2021)

Pasa un niño jugando y la persiana le aplasta. ¡¡¡Genial!!!

Falla el mecanismo y se quema el motor ¡Super!


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 7, 2021)

Alguien con dificultades motoras tiene un percance con la movilidad justo debajo de la cortina cuando la hora de cierre esta programada!, etc, etc, etc.

Resumen: *Mala Idea*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 7, 2021)

Todo puntos negros en ese tramo de autopista... 

Otra cosa.. ¿Tienes alarma? 
Los sistemas de alarma (la mayoría dependiendo del modelo) tienen esa función y desde la central pueden accionar/manipular ese cierre a la hora que se estipule.. Pero sigues con el mismo problema comentado por los compañeros y se incrementa la cuota a abonar por el mantenimiento y control de la alarma.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 7, 2021)

A ver. En la pregunta queda claro que no tiene conocimientos, insiste mucho en ello.
Pues él solo se ha contestado.

Si lo quiere como ejercicio teórico o pasatiempos estupendo. Para montarlo es una temeridad.

Dependería del automatismo existente. Es posible pero no probable que tenga funciones no implementadas o no activadas. En ese caso lo que corresponde es leer los manuales a ver si se pueden activar fácilmente.

Si el  automatismo carece de todo porque es un equipo económico cuya economía se basa en que alguien ha de estar controlando el proceso, entonces hay que generar desde cero todo el controlador.
Un puente H o semejante para el motor Sensores de posición de la persiana
Sensores de consumo del motor
Sensores de presencia o de barrera para evitar colisiones
El reloj de tiempo real para que no abra festivos y fiestas de guardar etc etc etc.

Todo ese implementado por una persona que repetida en insistentemente afirma no tener formación.

Pues ya está todo dicho. Por la integridad del equipo y de las personas ve al "portero" y que te ponga ese automatismo tan evolucionado que imaginas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2021)

Lo que si he visto es colocar timers que impiden la apertura del local fuera de las horas habituales , para el que haya clonado el remoto


----------



## Pitxo (Mar 7, 2021)

Buenas:
Perdonar mi escaso detalle en la descripción de la duda planteada. El tema de la seguridad en aplastamientos y demás, lo omití dado que la persiana esta colocada por dentro del local, es decir, por detrás del escaparate. Con lo cual este riesgo es nulo. Eso si lo del motor que se puede quemar no lo entiendo bien... Lo del aleluya también queda explicado con lo que acabo de explicar. Fallo mío que no explique todo. A lo dicho, al margen de los contras que arriba se comentan, ¿ que mas opciones habría?

Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 7, 2021)

Al comentar que era una lonja pensé en una nave grande con grandes cierres (oliendo a pesca y marisco) y no ví mas opción. 
Siendo así, persiana que evita la visión del interior del escaparate, pienso que ajustando los horarios de subida y bajada unos minutos ( o segundos ) antes y después de la apertura o del cierre de la entrada principal no habría problema.

Con el buscador del foro puedes ver varios temas sobre persianas, te dejo un enlace a uno de ellos:
conexiones para persiana..


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 7, 2021)

Mmm no lo veo muy viable si no tienes ningún conocimiento.

Una analógia es el control de los vidrios del auto.
Sacas la cabeza o la mano y subes el vidrio un super machucon o subiría hasta quemar o destrozar el motor elevador.

Pero tienen un circuito que cuando detecta un obstáculo para, para evitar machucones o motores reventados.

No es fácil de implementar si no tienes conocimiento por qué:

1.- necesitas medir la corriente que pasa por el motor "un obstáculo".

2.- esa corriente pasarla a voltaje y usar un comparador de voltaje.

3.- un microcontrolador "en tu caso un Arduino" que lleve el control.

4.- saber programar 🙄.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 7, 2021)

Entonces la mayor parte de los problemas se solucionan.

No sé bien lo que significa "lonja" en el país vasco por aquí es un mercado mayorista muy muy grande. Creo que es mas o menos "local comercial" o "planta baja" lo había leído referido a "trastero" mas bien.

Lo de quemar el motor es evidente, si no hay nadie y el motor se atora o sigue girando cuendo llege al final se quema. Eso lo soluciona la persona que esté allí.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 7, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Mmm no lo veo muy viable si no tienes ningún conocimiento.
> 
> Una analógia es el control de los vidrios del auto.
> Sacas la cabeza o la mano y subes el vidrio un super machucon o subiría hasta quemar o destrozar el motor elevador.
> ...


Sería una persiana tras un vidrio, a la que no hay acceso desde fuera. Al menos eso se entiende y por eso aconsejo tiempos en que ese espacio está vacío de peronal.

El mecanismo y electrónica de accionamiento ya está, sería accionar el/los pulsador/es  con un circuito en paralelo como está indicado en el post al que ha sido movido.


----------



## Pitxo (Mar 7, 2021)

Gracias chicos. Seguire indagando. Habéis sido muy amables pese a mis cortas explicaciones.


----------



## Assamita (Oct 10, 2021)

Buenas. Estoy trabajando en un proyecto con un ESP8266 para subir y bajar las persianas motorizadas con Alexa. La razón por la que lo estoy haciendo yo, en vez de comprar un módulo como este es que quiero mantener el mecanismo actual, y es de "bloqueo". El aparato que puse en el link anterior requiere un mecanismo de muelle, con lo que si lo quieres usar en vez de la función inalámbrica, tienes que mantenerlo pulsado.

El caso es que me he montado un circuito con dos relés, uno para el circuito de subida y uno para el de bajada, y lo he codificado para que pueda recibir la orden de subir, bajar y parar y con las pruebas que he hecho sin conectar, funciona como se espera de él (cuando sube, se enciende un relé y se apaga el otro, cuando baja pasa a la inversa, y cuando le ordeno que pare, se apagan los relés.
El problema es que durante un milisegundo, cuando lo conecto a la red, los dos relés se activan a la vez, con lo que el motor recibiría voltaje por las dos entradas durante ese instante. Dura muy poco y en seguida se vuelven a apagar los dos en cuanto el controlador ha arrancado, pero me preocupa que ese milisegundo pueda estropear el motor. Se os ocurre cómo podría proteger el motor de esa "doble corriente"? o los motores de persiana ya llevan integrado algún circuito de protección parecido?
Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Oct 10, 2021)

Cambia el circuito para que los relés funcionen al revés 
Además pasas la línea por el cerrado del contrario


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 10, 2021)

Dependiendo del circuito, se puede hacer con los dos reles tipo *puente H,* con lo que si quedan o no activados los reles, éstos actuan siempre como "parada", y si uno esta activo y el otro no, entonces mueve el motor en el sentido previsto.
Insisto, no en todo se pueden.

Tabla de la verdad como referencia;
*Rele1* = 0 | *Rele2* = 0 | Parada
*Rele1* = 1 | *Rele2* = 0 | Giro sentido horario
*Rele1* = 0 | *Rele2* = 1 | Giro sentido antihorario
*Rele1* = 1 | *Rele2* = 1 | Parada

Como ves, no importa si se activa o no en algun momento uno, otro, o los dos...


----------



## Assamita (Oct 10, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Dependiendo del circuito, se puede hacer con los dos reles tipo *puente H,* con lo que si quedan o no activados los reles, éstos actuan siempre como "parada", y si uno esta activo y el otro no, entonces mueve el motor en el sentido previsto.
> Insisto, no en todo se pueden.
> 
> Tabla de la verdad como referencia;
> ...


Hola. Cómo sería ese puente H? los relés que uso son los típicos de proyectos de arduino. El montaje que tenía en mente es éste:

Se puede hacer el puente que mencionas con estos relés?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 10, 2021)

Necesitas un relé con dos contactos para hacer ese enclavamiento.
Podrías enclavar uno pero no los dos.

Para poner un puente H pones los dos no a positivo, los dos nc a negativo y el motor entre los dos comunes

Pon una resistencia de pushdown en el pin del arduino.
Al arrancar todos los microcontroladores empiezan teniendo lospines como entradas lo que se suele interpretar como un 1 y por eso entran los relés hasta que configuras como salida el pin.
También cambia el programa y pon primero el pin a 0 y después configura el pin como salida a ver.


----------



## Assamita (Oct 10, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Para poner un puente H pones los dos no a positivo, los dos nc a negativo y el motor entre los dos comunes


Ah pues eso creo que podría ser una buena solución, no? Si ambos relés están abiertos, no habrá conexión a neutro, con lo que la corriente no fluirá. Y lo mismo al contrario, no habrá conexión a línea. Solo fluirá si los relés están "invertidos", correcto? Y no hay riesgo de cortocircuito. 
Lo que me gusta de esta solución es que no tengo que modificar ni el código ni el circuito.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 10, 2021)

Ese circuito se usaba mucho hace años en instalaciones eléctricas .
Su nombre es literalmente "conmutada prohibida" porque está prohibida como conmutada.
No sé si es "legal" usarla como inversor de marcha en motores.

De todos modos dependiendo del tipo de motor no cambiará de sentido, han de ser motores de colector y con imán permanente. ¿Tu persiana tiene un bobinado o dos?


----------



## Assamita (Oct 11, 2021)

Pues no estoy 100% seguro, pero diría que los conmutadores de mi piso están todos así, con neutro y fase en el mismo mecanismo. Aunque el piso es de los años 90. Quizás en aquella época se hacía así.

Probaré lo de las resistencias pues, aunque lo que me daba más confianza era la prohibida precisamente, por no haber riesgo de cortocircuito. No existen otras alternativas? un relé tipo NO1-NC-NO2 o algo así?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 11, 2021)

Eso está prohibido desde antes de los 70
Hay mil alternativas.
Pero tienes que pensar en algo que por error no haga cortocircuito o que por error queme el motor; el programa se puede corromper.


----------



## Assamita (Oct 11, 2021)

Sugerencias? la tentación es ir por la conmutada prohibida, pero si crees que podría hacerlo con una mejor alternativa, soy todo oídos.
Por cierto, lo que me preguntaste del motor, si tiene un bobinado o dos, no tengo ni idea. Lo único que sé es que tiene 4 cables, uno para fase, otro para neutro, y dos para subir y bajar.


----------



## juan47 (Oct 11, 2021)

Puesto que del motor, te salen cuatro cables, que son
Azul = neutro
Marrón = fase
Dos color Negro(?) = control sube y baja , revisa si es con fase
Amarillo-verde no existe?
En el adjunto seria con los relés que posees


DJ T3 dijo:


> Dependiendo del circuito, se puede hacer con los dos reles tipo *puente H,* con lo que si quedan o no activados los reles, éstos actuan siempre como "parada", y si uno esta activo y el otro no, entonces mueve el motor en el sentido previsto.
> Insisto, no en todo se pueden.
> 
> Tabla de la verdad como referencia;
> ...


Y la secuencia, es como te comenta DJ T3
Un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Oct 11, 2021)

Lo primero efectivamente, es saber como se conecta el motor. Luego ya si eso seguimos.
Porque lo mismo montas un punete H y el motor gira en el mismo sentido en ambos casos; si es de alterna va a dar lo mismo que inviertas la fase con el neutro, en ese caso hay que invertir la conexión del devanado de excitación frente al inducido.


----------



## Assamita (Oct 11, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Lo primero efectivamente, es saber como se conecta el motor. Luego ya si eso seguimos.
> Porque lo mismo montas un punete H y el motor gira en el mismo sentido en ambos casos; si es de alterna va a dar lo mismo que inviertas la fase con el neutro, en ese caso hay que invertir la conexión del devanado de excitación frente al inducido.


Actualmente el motor está así:
- Neutro conectado permanentemente mediante un empalme.
- Fase conectado al pin central de un interruptor de tres posiciones ON-OFF-ON
- Y dos cables en los extremos del interruptor, creo que uno marron y uno negro, que cierran el circuito con la fase para subir o bajar la persiana.

Todavía no lo he desmontado, esto ha sido solo soltando los tornillos del mecanismo para ver el cableado, y dentro del mecanismo no he visto cable de masa (amarillo-verde), pero quizás lo tenga y no esté conectado.
Por cierto, le he puesto las resistencias (de 5K1, no me quedaban de 10K) a los pines de los relés y ya no empiezan en 1 al enchufar el arduino.
Creo que la conmutada prohibida no funcionaría porque cuando los relés están los dos en la misma posición, es verdad que no hay cortocircuito, pero cuando están uno encendido y el otro apagado no habría conexión o bien a neutro o bien a fase, no?:

Creo que tendré que optar por la primera opción que planteé, ahora que al menos con las resistencias ya no tengo ese milisegundo en el que está todo encendido.


----------



## juan47 (Oct 11, 2021)

Assamita dijo:


> Lo único que sé es que tiene 4 cables, uno para fase, otro para neutro, y dos para subir y bajar.


Esto es lo que comentaste, pero luego 


Assamita dijo:


> Actualmente el motor está así:
> - Neutro conectado permanentemente mediante un empalme.
> - Fase conectado al pin central de un interruptor de tres posiciones ON-OFF-ON
> - Y dos cables en los extremos del interruptor, creo que uno marron y uno negro, que cierran el circuito con la fase para subir o bajar la persiana.
> ...


Que has desmontado, el cajetín donde va el conmutador o has mirado la entrada real del motor?


Assamita dijo:


> Actualmente el motor está así:
> - Neutro conectado permanentemente mediante un empalme.



El azul, neutro , no está conectado al conmutador es así?
Si es esta , la configuración del cableado en el cajetín , deberías poner los relés como en la primera configuración


----------



## Assamita (Oct 11, 2021)

juan47 dijo:


> Que has desmontado, el cajetín donde va el conmutador o has mirado la entrada real del motor?


He abierto el cajetín donde está el conmutador para ver cómo estaba cableado, pero no lo he desmontado y tirado del cable del motor. Por eso digo que no sé si tiene cable de masa, porque podría estar por dentro de la pared, fuera del cajetín y yo no haberlo visto.



juan47 dijo:


> El azul, neutro , no está conectado al conmutador es así?
> Si es esta , la configuración del cableado en el cajetín , deberías poner los relés como en la primera configuración


Correcto, no está conectado al conmutador. Como decía, está conectado directamente a otro neutro de paso (hay un enchufe más abajo), empalmado en el mismo cajetín del conmutador, pero no conectado al conmutador en si. Al conmutador solo está conectada la fase, en el pin central, y los cables de subida y bajada en los pines de los extremos, de manera que cuando el conmutador está en la posición superior, hace contacto la fase con el cable de subir, y cuando está en la posición inferior, contacta fase con el cable de bajar.

Lo más sencillo y que sé que funcionará es la imagen que me pusiste tú, que al fin y al cabo es la misma que puse yo en uno de mis primeros mensajes, aunque no puse qué era cada cable. Pero lo que me "asusta" de ese montaje es que en algú momento puedan estar encendidos los cables de subida y de bajada del motor, cosa que pasaba durante unos milisegundos antes de añadir unas resistencias pull-down al circuito. Además, el código está probado y funciona como se espera "en seco". Pero a veces estas cosas fallan, y no sé qué podría pasar si se conectaran los cables de subida y bajada a la vez, aunque fuera solo un momento.


----------



## juan47 (Oct 11, 2021)

Y un tercer relé , que derive la fase hacia uno u otro de los dos relés ?
Tendrías que acondicionar el programa de Arduino. 
Si al encender Arduino, todos se activan, la fase solo estaría activa en el común de un relé y no en los dos a la vez


----------



## Assamita (Oct 11, 2021)

juan47 dijo:


> Y un tercer relé , que derive la fase hacia uno u otro de los dos relés ?
> Tendrías que acondicionar el programa de Arduino.
> Si al encender Arduino, todos se activan, la fase solo estaría activa en el común de un relé y no en los dos a la vez


Uhm, no es mala idea creo. Voy a darle una vuelta de tuerca, a ver cómo sería.


----------



## juan47 (Oct 12, 2021)

En el adjunto seria la conexión
Tendrias que utilizar otra salida del arduino


----------



## Assamita (Oct 12, 2021)

Sisi, en realidad ya estoy trabajando en esta opción. El problema es que la placa que estaba usando se me ha quedado sin pines, y tengo que usar otra, pero ya está encargada y el finde creo que podré finalizar el proyecto.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 12, 2021)

Me parece un gasto innecesario incorporar otro relé.
Ya te dijeron cómo inicia el Atmel (el microcontrolador que trae en la mayoria de Arduino), y cómo resolverlo.

Acá tenes la solucion; Conexiones para persiana motorizada en ventana
Incluso podes dejar los botones por si falla algo de tu engendro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Acá tenes la solución; Conexiones para persiana motorizada en ventana



Unificados


----------



## Assamita (Oct 12, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Me parece un gasto innecesario incorporar otro relé.
> Ya te dijeron cómo inicia el Atmel (el microcontrolador que trae en la mayoria de Arduino), y cómo resolverlo.
> 
> Acá tenes la solucion; Conexiones para persiana motorizada en ventana
> Incluso podes dejar los botones por si falla algo de tu engendro


A ver, si yo soy el primer interesado en optimizar el circuito, pero no quería arriesgarme a cortocircuitar el motor. Ese link que me has pasado no lo había visto antes, y puede que sea una solución a mi problema. Voy a estudiar las conexiones y hacer una prueba en una protoboard para ver cómo funcionaría antes de conectarlo, pero parece ser básicamente lo que estaba buscando.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 12, 2021)

Assamita dijo:


> Ese link que me has pasado no lo había visto antes,


No lo podia encontrar, por eso tardé en compartirlo...
En ese (ya movido, asi que "éste") enlace da igual cuál se active primero o despues, o si ambos estan activos, o no...
Analiza bien, que es una solucion generica e ideal para tu caso, ademas es justamente diseñado para evitar todo tipo de problemas (referente a cortocircuito y eso).



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Unificados


Gracias 2ME, no lo encontraba...


----------



## Assamita (Oct 14, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> No lo podia encontrar, por eso tardé en compartirlo...
> En ese (ya movido, asi que "éste") enlace da igual cuál se active primero o despues, o si ambos estan activos, o no...
> Analiza bien, que es una solucion generica e ideal para tu caso, ademas es justamente diseñado para evitar todo tipo de problemas (referente a cortocircuito y eso).
> 
> ...


Sí sí, era mucho más sencillo de lo que pensaba. Yo me estaba armando un jaleo que no entiendo cómo no lo vi antes. Al final he montado esto:


Y el neutro está permanentemente conectado con una clema.
Al final los interruptores los controlo por código, y he conseguido hacerlo para que funcionen incluso si se pierde la conexión (pero no la corriente, claro). No hice la conexión de los interruptores como me indicaste al principio porque esa conexión requiere un pulsador momentaneo, y el mío es de enclavamiento. Por código controlo cambios en el estado del pulsador, por lo que si el pulsador está en la posición de bajada, y la persiana está subida con Alexa, para bajarla con el pulsador lo único que hay que hacer es cambiar su posición (a neutral, por ejemplo) y volver a pulsar para bajar. El microcontrolador detectará el cambio de estado y ejecutará la acción pertinente con los relés.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 14, 2021)

Assamita dijo:


> No hice la conexión de los interruptores como me indicaste al principio porque esa conexión requiere un pulsador momentaneo, y el mío es de enclavamiento


No necesariamente.
El esquema que coloque permite que los relés sean los "maestros", eso quiere decir que quién manda por sobre todo, son los relés.

La idea es que sin importar cuál relé se active, los pulsadores o llaves queden deshabilitados, cosa que no pasaría en tu caso. En otras palabras, si algún descuidado toca algún pulsador/llave, entonces no se produce ningún tipo de problemas, y tampoco importa qué o cuál toque mientras esté funcionando con los relés.

Otra cosa, que también fue considerada, es que si tienes un problema con la parte de control, en tu caso la persiana queda inservible, ya que controlas mediante microcontrolador todo, en cambio como lo coloqué yo puedes seguir usando así explote la parte de control, mientras los relés queden desactivados...

Por eso te complicaste y agregaste más código del necesario, pero bueno, si así te funciona, entonces no digo nada...


----------



## fabybu (Dic 29, 2021)

Hola, en un proyecto similar donde tengo unas persianas motorizadas, los relé a veces se quedan pegados. Tengo q*ue* golpearlos un poco, se destraban y vuelven a funcionar.
Supongo q*ue* se deben ir carbonizando los contactos porque esos relé son muy básicos para la carga inductiva del motor (75W aprox). Los relé son esos módulos chinos de las fotos de más arriba.

Si bien estoy en búsqueda de relé más grandes, se puede poner un capacitor en paralelo a los contactos del relé para q*ue* no se generen los chispazos típicos de las cargas inductivas ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 29, 2021)

fabybu dijo:


> Si bien estoy en búsqueda de relé más grandes, se puede poner un capacitor en paralelo a los contactos del relé para q*ue* no se generen los chispazos típicos de las cargas inductivas ?


Lee por acá; Eliminando ruidos durante el apagado de equipos de audio


----------

